# AudioEngine A2 vs M-audio AV40 vs Swan M10



## flushentitypacket

Might be in the market for new speakers now that my Logicrap Z-5500 died on me. I found these three to be the type of setup I'm looking for, with the only drawback being that only the Swan M10 has a subwoofer (and even that seems to not be really a subwoofer).

So which one do you guys think I should get? Do you have any other suggestions? I'm looking for 2.1 preferably around this price range (less than $150).

Thanks, all.


----------



## Behemoth777

I have a pair of a2's along with a psw10 and the sound is really good. If your looking for a truly good 2.1 system, save a little more money and get a nice one.

Otherwise, just go with the swans, it's probably the best you will get at that price point.


----------



## flushentitypacket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
I have a pair of a2's along with a psw10 and the sound is really good. If your looking for a truly good 2.1 system, save a little more money and get a nice one.

Otherwise, just go with the swans, it's probably the best you will get at that price point.

Thanks for the advice. Am I to understand that both the A2 and AV40 can be used in conjunction with a separately purchased subwoofer? (Whereas the M10 cannot?)

Also, I will def be putting up a review once I get the speakers here on OCN, so watch out for that.


----------



## astrallite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flushentitypacket* 
Thanks for the advice. Am I to understand that both the A2 and AV40 can be used in conjunction with a separately purchased subwoofer? (Whereas the M10 cannot?)

Also, I will def be putting up a review once I get the speakers here on OCN, so watch out for that.

None of the models you suggested were designed to work with a subwoofer in mind. All 3 would require some sort of routing or signal splitting to use with an external sub.


----------



## FearSC549

You can use a sub with the A2 and AV40. However, you have to use the pre-amp/source to control volume. For example if you're using it with your computer, you have to turn the speakers and sub to max volume and use Windows to control volume.

I believe there are other ways to set it up, but this the way I know it by(unless the studio monitors have a line or something).

Get the Swan M10 if you want a non-hassle great sound quality set of speakers on a budget.

Get the A2 or AV40 (w/a sub if you want) if you need volume, detail, and wider frequency range extension.


----------



## flushentitypacket

Thanks for the info. +rep for everyone.

From all your advice, I'm beginning to lean towards getting the A2's. Although, at the Swan M10's price point, it's still so hard to decide.

I definitely am all about detail--I don't care about volume. I listen to music at a fairly low level.


----------



## newphase

Cakewalk MA15D
Rated Power Output

* 30 W (15 W + 15 W)

Speaker Units

Woofer

100 mm/3-15/16" (Magnetically-Shielded)

Tweeter

50 mm/2" (Magnetically-Shielded)

Frequency Range

* 70 Hz to 20 kHz

Nominal Input Level

Line 1

* -10 dBu

Line 2

* -10 dBu

Input Impedance

* 20k ohms

Controls
Right Speaker Front

* BASS Control Knob
* TREBLE Control Knob
* VOLUME Knob x 2
* VOLUME 1 (digital input + line 1)
* VOLUME 2 (RCA phono)
* POWER Switch

Right Speaker Rear

* BASS ENHANCER Switch
* DIGITAL INPUT SELECT Switch

Connectors
Right Speaker Front

*

Headphones Out: stereo 1/4"

Right Speaker Back

* Line 1 (Left/Right): stereo mini
* Line 2 (Left/Right): RCA
* Output to Left Channel: RCA
* Output to Subwoofer: RCA

Left Speaker Rear

* Left Channel Input: RCA phono

Digital Input Section

Sampling Rate

* 32 kHz
* 44.1 kHz
* 48 kHz
* 96 kHz
* 192 kHz

D/A Converter

* 24-bit

Enclosure

* 2-way Bass-reflex, Wood Cabinet

Indicator

* Power Indicator
* Bass Enhancer Indicator

Power Supply

* AC: 117V, 220V, 230V, 240V
* 50/60 Hz

Current Consumption

* 45 W

Accessories

* Owner's Manual
* Speaker Cable (RCA phono)
* Conversion Cable (Stereo Mini-RCA)
* Power Cord
* Rubber Feet (4)

Size and Weight (Right)
Width

159 mm/6-5/16"

Depth

222 mm/8-3/4"

Height

250 mm/9-7/8"

Weight

5.0 kg/11 lbs 1 oz
Size and Weight (Left)
Width

159 mm/6-5/16"

Depth

215 mm/8-1/2"

Height

250 mm/9-7/8"

Weight

2.5 kg/5 lbs 9 oz

0 dBu = 0.775 V rms


----------



## flushentitypacket

Cakewalk MA15D, huh? Never heard of it, do you have any info besides the technical specs? Have you owned/heard these speakers before?

Let me know! I'll look into reviews.


----------



## newphase

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flushentitypacket* 
Cakewalk MA15D, huh? Never heard of it, do you have any info besides the technical specs? Have you owned/heard these speakers before?

Let me know! I'll look into reviews.

I own them and am VERY happy with them...

I am a poor-man and they are as good as I can afford w/o going Mackie









Honestly... they are great reference monitors for the price!


----------



## starstern

are you talking from your own experience with them ?


----------



## CheezCake

Quote:


> astrallite
> 
> None of the models you suggested were designed to work with a subwoofer in mind. All 3 would require some sort of routing or signal splitting to use with an external sub.


That's incorrect. You can use one of the unused RCA inputs of the A2 speaker to use as "output" to subwoofer.

OP,

You should really go with the Audioengine A2 speakers. They are for better sound, very detailed and has quality sound. VERY good for nearfield listening. The closer you stick your ears to them the better.

If you are going to add a sub, the best way is to get a good sound card (Asus Xonar DX7.1 for $85). Connect the A2's to the stereo out of sound card. Connect the subwoofer to sub out on the card and set it to 2.1 in the application.

Another option is to connect the sub to one of the unused inputs of the A2. It's a nice feature Audioengine designed.

If you get a good quality detailed sub, you can have a descent system with the A2. It will be more bass-biased, as the mid range of the A2's are weak, but still trump the other speakers in the class. A2's are really good for nearfield, not so much for farfield.

I would suggest you to steer away from using sub for any speakers. It lowers sound quality as the bass overpowers the other frequencies of sound, missing out detail. Even with a little bit of bass can still be too much. Best is to rely bass on the speakers themselves, not the sub. Sub is for the parties for people that like loud music and movies.



















That's connected through $1200 Audioquest Angel interconnect... Beautiful sexy system.

cheez


----------



## starstern

You can use a sub with the A2 and AV40. However, you have to use the pre-amp/source to control volume. For example if you're using it with your computer, you have to turn the speakers and sub to max volume and use Windows to control volume.

I believe there are other ways to set it up, but this the way I know it by(unless the studio monitors have a line or something).

Get the Swan M10 if you want a non-hassle great sound quality set of speakers on a budget.

Get the A2 or AV40 (w/a sub if you want) if you need volume, detail, and wider frequency range extension.

*
was all these said out of personal experience or otherwise [/U]/B]?







*


----------



## dadanrobiha

me too,I am a poor-man and they are as good as I can afford w/o going Mackie thank you


----------

